# Acer Aspire 3003LMI



## Spranta (7. August 2006)

Hallo

ich besitze den Acer Aspire 3003LMI und habe mir nun Suse 10.1 installiert leider bekomme ich die intrigierte Wlan Karte nicht zum laufen. Da ich dazu noch ein anfänger in sachen Linux bin bin ich auch eure Hilfe angewiesen. Kann mir einer vieleicht erklären wie ich die Karte inkl WPA zum laufen bekomme?
Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2006)

Die meisten WLAN-Karten werden ueber NDISWrapper und den entsprechenden Windows-Treiber genutzt. Der Kernel selbst bietet nur wenige Treiber fuer ein paar WLAN-Karten.


----------

